# Glamour Doll Eyes (GDE) Swatches



## sillylilacs (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been meaning to do this for quite awhile, and finally gotten around to it.
I searched and searched, and probably missed it if this is already is it's own thread, please move it if I screwed up, and sorry for making the mods do more work >.<

*All taken in Natural Light (or else as noted)
*All swatches were done without base

I only have 8 of Vee's 100+ shadows.
-Skin of a Killer (Twilight Collection)
-Bare Naked
-Boyfriend Sweater
-Brown Eyed Girl
-Secretive
-Slumber Party
-Summer Skies
-Violent





































Natural Light (top) vs Flash (bottom)






























Natural Light (top) vs Flash (bottom)​


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 7, 2010)

*Twi-Shadows*

Big Brother (Emmett Cullen)









Skin of a Killer (Cullen Family)









Dear Mom (Esme Cullen)









Black Ice (Rosalie Hale)









Just Bitten (Bella Swan)









The Perfect Cure (Carlisle Cullen)









*Regular Eye Shadows*
Island Chic









Violent









Strawberry Cupcake









My Belle









Aqua Foil









Just Dance!









Cloud Coverage









Sarcasm









Chocoholic









Dollhouse









Tokyo









Ahoy Sailor!









Immature









Veteran









Trophy Wife









Ladies Night









*Eyelights*
Hot Mess









More soon!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Dec 1, 2011)

All swatches taken in tungsten lighting. The left swatch is over a sheer swipe of NYX Jumbo pencil in milk to show the shadow mattified. The right swatch is done with a slightly damp brush over nothing.


----------

